# coral beauty and shrimp



## cp5041 (Oct 29, 2006)

does anyone know if my coral beauty angel will nip at shrimp at all. i have a 55 gallon with about 50 lbs of lr and plenty of room for the shrimp to hide if needed.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

No, it shouldnt mess with your shrimp.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I'd be more worried about any SPS then any shrimp.


----------



## cp5041 (Oct 29, 2006)

i dont plan on having any sps i want more lps shrooms and polyps


----------



## Andre (Feb 19, 2007)

my beuty has not messed with a single thing in my tank my cleaner shrimp pretty much ride on all the fish to clean them at times.


----------

